# Skitching the back of buses or trucks...



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

What are your thoughts on skitching? I do it mostly on buses, but have done on trucks as they have large things to hold onto. 

Also, is it illegal to skitch in England? I know there's a road traffic act 1988 section 28 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1988/52/section/28 

which says "A person who rides a cycle on a road dangerously is guilty of an offence."

What exactly can be seen as "dangerous cycling" dangerous to the public? myself? I mean, cycling in London is a danger itself. lol Also, as no criminal offence has been commited, but a statute has been broken (if you consent to the statute that is) then what can they actually do you for? no harm, loss or injury has occurred and I would like them to explain to me as to what crime they suspect me to have committed.

I know there's going to be a few forums users here that will leave silly remarks, but I'm hoping for some insight on this from one's point of view in a serious manner. Cheers


----------



## crazyjoe101 (30 Jul 2014)

I can't comment on the law, but I can say that I would not grab onto a vehicle to get pulled along. I can think of a multitude of ways that could go badly for me. Occasionally I will 'draft' a vehicle, but there are very few oppertunities for me to do this 'safely'.

"cycling in London is a danger itself."
Any cycling is a 'danger', but I've found that it's much easier to cycle safely in London than it is anywhere else I've cycled (my particular list is rather short though).

"lol Also, as no criminal offence has been commited, but a statute has been broken (if you consent to the statute that is) then what can they actually do you for?"
Good luck argueing that point with the Police.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2014)

My dad used to do it to get up Sundridge Hill coming back from working at the paper mill in 1957, it's not something I've ever been tempted by though (well, tempted beyond the very idleist of thoughts anyway).


----------



## machew (30 Jul 2014)

Even the pro do this on le Tour
"Jose Joaquin Rojas. Rojas, a Movistar rider and four-time Tour finisher, was ejected from the race by the Tour jury after he used a tow from one of his team cars on the 2,115-meter Tourmalet. Rojas was also fined 200 Swiss franc ($220), and the team car was banned from the rest of the race. TV cameras didn’t appear to have caught the infringement, but the tow must have been prolonged to earn such a harsh penalty. Rafal Majka of Poland received only a 50 Swiss franc fine and a 10-second penalty for briefly grabbing onto a motorbike antenna at the foot of Wednesday’s final climb."


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2014)

I have never held onto a bus or other vehicle to get a tow. If it is illegal, or constitutes dangerous cycling is not the question, it is just plain stupid and is not funny or clever. You would not be in control of the bike, or able to stop quickly should you get squeezed between other vehicles or pavements/road furniture.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Jul 2014)

I just canny keep up with them..

Slow Bob


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2014)

Mental.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2014)

I use my bike for exercise, so I would rather get to my destination through my own efforts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2014)

Isn't it a bit like driving to the gym? With a possible detour to A&E....


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jul 2014)

I've never heard of skitching, but now that I know what it means, it's certainly not something I'd ever do. I'm happy to draft, and do it quite a lot, but actually hanging onto another vehicle just seems clearly excessively risky. 

As to whether it's illegal, I doubt there's any specific law against it, but I expect any cop who was minded to could easily (and defensibly) arrest a skitcher under one of the general 'dangerous cycling/road-using' laws...and a magistrate might very well follow through with a £100 fine and a stern warning not to be such a silly fellow ever again. The skitcher could appeal of course, but I doubt (s)he would get very far.


----------



## Brandane (30 Jul 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Any cycling is a 'danger',


Getting out of bed is dangerous. Breathing in London air is dangerous.
Cycling is not any more dangerous than the above, as I tell the odd person who ridicules me for not wearing a plastic h**met.
As for skitching, hardly crime of the century but somewhat risky if the towing vehicle has to stop suddenly. Not something I would choose to do.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2014)

Its illegal to be towed by another vehicle on the highway.


----------



## IDMark2 (30 Jul 2014)

Thankfully where I live if I missed the 'opportunity' to grab a passing vehicle it would be about thirty minutes before the next one came past...
I can only see the behaviour described as being more ammunition for 'them and us' resentment on the part of motorists, as well as being fundamentally unsafe. If you're close enough to grab the vehicle surely that's just the reverse of a situation we would quickly be complaining about if they were that close when passing a cyclist?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> "cycling in London is a danger itself."



Cobblers is it


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2014)

Skitching - that's a made up word right?


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its illegal to be towed by another vehicle on the highway.


There must be a lot of AA men in clink then


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> There must be a lot of AA men in clink then


Nah, they do the towing.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its illegal to be towed by another vehicle on the highway.





classic33 said:


> Nah, they do the towing.




So it is not illegal to tow someone, but it is to be towed?


----------



## Beebo (30 Jul 2014)

Bin men used to be able to ride on the back of the bin lorry, not any more, due to elf n safety.


----------



## young Ed (30 Jul 2014)

i had to google skitching as i wasn't sure what it was but this was one of the images on google images


Spoiler: warning slightly graphic content











the result of skitching on a skate board



classic33 said:


> Its illegal to be towed by another vehicle on the highway.


we have towed plenty of tractors and cars with other tractors and never been a problem. infact our tractor has a sticker in it saying 'never tow this vehicle unless the high, low reverse lever is in neutral' this means the tractor is allowed to be towed?


User said:


> It is a shame you only want serious answers, it somewhat limits the available responses to this nonsense.


he only wants serious responses but you don't always get what you want! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Bin men used to be able to ride on the back of the bin lorry, not any more, due to elf n safety.


They still do up here.... I didn't say that.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Jul 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What are your thoughts on skitching? I do it mostly on buses, but have done on trucks as they have large things to hold onto.
> 
> Also, is it illegal to skitch in England? I know there's a road traffic act 1988 section 28 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1988/52/section/28
> 
> ...


 
It's illegal and it's stupid.

GC


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

There was a rag and bone man who had a flat bed old lorry who visited our street who used to let us hold onto the back of his clapped out lorry and give us a tow up the steep lane for a laugh, but that was in the mid 60s when we spent all day outside doing all sorts of daft things. The lorry was so slow it could only manage walking pace up the hill so if we didn''t hold on the fitter ones could beat it up the hill anyway.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Bin men used to be able to ride on the back of the bin lorry, not any more, due to elf n safety.


And whatever happened to running boards?


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

(2) If, for the purpose of being drawn, a person *takes or retains hold* of a motor vehicle or trailer *while in motion* on a road he is guilty of an offence.

What a clever piece or copywriting... I was just about to suggest if you didn't take or retain hold while in motion, then you could legally take or retain hold when the vehicle was stopped before it then started to move, then claiming that you did not take hold while it was in motion, but the retain bit clobbers that argument!

These law makers have to think laterally!


----------



## sidevalve (30 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think most people on here will disagree with you on that one.
> 
> As for hanging onto the back of a vehicle, it's a pity anyone is so unfit that they need to do that for a rest but if they break their own neck who's going to care?


Actually I suspect the poor sod who has to clean up the soggy bloody mess after you've been mangled might not be too impressed [and yes I have seen the remains of someone who was crushed by the rear wheels of a truck].


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

Jeremy Clarkson should be prosecuted for the time he was skiing being towed by a jaguar on what looked like a public road... he was shown very clearly doing so on camera. 
[It was probably closed for filming.... doh]


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2014)

Heavy steam powered road rollers used to have to be preceded by a man walking in front waving a red flag... my F-in-L's dad had the job of driving one in Newton Abbott, the man was employed to warn approaching traffic because drivers couldn't see what was in front of them .... he ran over the flag man.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jul 2014)

I've skitched on a long-board, when living in America where it was common in some parts. You're standing upright and can be behind or in front of a vehicle so balancing is easy. Probably not the wisest thing I've done, but it was good fun.

To attempt it on a bicycle would be absolutely stupid.


----------



## winjim (30 Jul 2014)

It's probably dangerous and illegal, but on top of that it's just really bad manners. Who do you think you are, Marty McFly?


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jul 2014)

Isn't it harder to do these days - the old Routemaster had a big pole on the back installed to help cyclists get a tow, but they got rid of 'em.

Write to Boris - I'm sure he'd be able to get handles re-installed on the back of buses and taxis


----------



## Globalti (30 Jul 2014)

In school years a pal of mine was labouring up a long hill when a guy he knew on a big torquey British motorbike pulled alongside and offered him a tow. My pal grabbed the luggage rack, motorcyclist gave it some throttle and nearly tore his hand off! 

On the TOB a few years ago I saw a young Euskaltel rider holding onto what looked like a very sticky water bottle being held out of the team car window, all the way up Waddington Fell by the look of it.


----------



## Brandane (30 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Isn't it harder to do these days - the old Routemaster had a big pole on the back installed to help cyclists get a tow, but they got rid of 'em.
> 
> Write to Boris - I'm sure he'd be able to get handles re-installed on the back of buses and taxis


That's what bungee cords were invented for!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> i had to google skitching as i wasn't sure what it was but this was one of the images on google images
> 
> 
> Spoiler: warning slightly graphic content
> ...


Video of you towing the tractor with you on the towing vehicle(your bike) then.


----------



## Cheddar George (30 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Isn't it harder to do these days - the old Routemaster had a big pole on the back installed to help cyclists get a tow, but they got rid of 'em.
> 
> Write to Boris - I'm sure he'd be able to get handles re-installed on the back of buses and taxis



Ooooh Betty ! I've been articulated !


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jul 2014)

Cheddar George said:


> Ooooh Betty ! I've been articulated !



I'm old enough to remember that episode too - a sequence that stands up with Keaton


----------



## young Ed (30 Jul 2014)

can't do a


classic33 said:


> Video of you towing the tractor with you on the towing vehicle(your bike) then.


video but here is a picture




Cheers Ed


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think most people on here will disagree with you on that one.
> 
> As for hanging onto the back of a vehicle, it's a pity anyone is so unfit that they need to do that for a rest but if they break their own neck who's going to care?


Are you assuming that I'm unfit? lol you must not have seen my videos, but the skitching thing is all about the fun of it, not because I or someone is tired. Cheers for your input, though


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2014)

What's sketching!?


----------



## Saluki (30 Jul 2014)

Hubster used to drive HGVs for a living and is horrified at the thought of someone grabbing on and getting towed. Absolutely horrified "Special breed of idiot" is the term he just used.
I've never heard the term 'skitching' before and it's not something that I would be dumb enough to do.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Skitching - that's a made up word right?


Every word is a made up word.


----------



## winjim (30 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> What's sketching!?


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2014)

Skitching = another example of Darwinism at work


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Jul 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What are your thoughts on skitching? I do it mostly on buses, but have done on trucks as they have large things to hold onto.
> 
> Also, is it illegal to skitch in England? I know there's a road traffic act 1988 section 28 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1988/52/section/28
> 
> ...


If skitching is the same as snurjing then you shouldn't do it anywhere. Disgusting.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

After everyone's lovely thoughts on the subject, I'd like to show you the law themselves skitching.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2014)

That one is different to what you are doing as it's done with the knowledge and permission to do so. Though it doesn't make it right.


----------



## 0lonerider (30 Jul 2014)

round here im faster.than most busses,lol
plus yi could die of old age waiting for one to pass.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Hubster used to drive HGVs for a living and is horrified at the thought of someone grabbing on and getting towed. Absolutely horrified "Special breed of idiot" is the term he just used.
> I've never heard the term 'skitching' before and it's not something that I would be dumb enough to do.



yebbut why did they install the pole on the back of buses if not for cyclists to grab onto


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> That one is different to what you are doing as it's done with the knowledge and permission to do so. Though it doesn't make it right.


looool.


User said:


> Are you quite quick then?


No. I'm very slow.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2014)

An overwhelming sense of coolness and £250 from You've Been Framed if it went wrong.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3206122, member: 30090"]What would I get for it?[/QUOTE]

£250 from Harry Hill?


GC

Edit: damn, woohoo beat me to it..


----------



## subaqua (30 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its illegal to be towed by another vehicle on the highway.


 want to add the clarifications in ? 

I know you mean if on a bicycle


----------



## HovR (30 Jul 2014)

Have to admit, I've done it before. Back of a dump truck towing a piece of machinery with a very long handle hanging off the back, a good 3 feet or so. Pretty slow speed, and very easy to hang on to with lots of clearance from the vehicle.

Was it fun? Yes. Was it stupid? Yes. Would I do it again? Nope.

I'm sure the posters berating OP have never done anything stupid before, either.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

@TheLondonCyclist you admit to hanging off vehicles for a tow ? If so, you are a special type of idiot. So you are one of these helmet cammers going round picking holes in everyone's driving, then admit to stuff like this.

Deja Vu anyone ???


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3206143, member: 30090"]£250? NIce to see CC folk condoning breaking the law for money. Hypocrites - the lot of you.[/QUOTE]
It'd make a difference to breaking it for free :-)

Anyway, I was just answering your query, not goading you in to doing it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3206143, member: 30090"]£250? NIce to see CC folk condoning breaking the law for money. Hypocrites - the lot of you.[/QUOTE]

Who condoned it?

GC


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jul 2014)

I'm sure we can all look forward to a YouTube video of Peter Sagan 'skitching' on the Cannondale team bus.

Wacky.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (30 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think most people on here will disagree with you on that one.





Brandane said:


> Getting out of bed is dangerous. Breathing in London air is dangerous.
> Cycling is not any more dangerous than the above, as I tell the odd person who ridicules me for not wearing a plastic h**met.
> As for skitching, hardly crime of the century but somewhat risky if the towing vehicle has to stop suddenly. Not something I would choose to do.





ianrauk said:


> Cobblers is it



Hence 'danger', not danger. I was making the point that I don't find cycling in London any worse than anywhere else I've cycled; not that cycling in general is a particularly dangerous activity.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Blah blah. The OP is a 'plonker' putting it politely. Thought this the day he joined. He has never contributed to the overall benefit of the Forum - self promoting little boy.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (31 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> @TheLondonCyclist you admit to hanging off vehicles for a tow ? If so, you are a special type of idiot. So you are one of these helmet cammers going round picking holes in everyone's driving, then admit to stuff like this.
> 
> Deja Vu anyone ???


Please watch my videos. I'm not one of those people that go around finding trouble. I'm the total opposite from other cyclists on YouTube. Please don't assume things. Cheers


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (31 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Blah blah. The OP is a 'plonker' putting it politely. Thought this the day he joined. He has never contributed to the overall benefit of the Forum - self promoting little boy.


Thank you, Anthony. Very professional of you. Thanks for insulting me and trying to degrade me in front of other forum users. Also, a lot of other forum users have admitted to holding onto a vehicle, so you''re calling a lot of the forum users here idiots, but don't worry, I'll take the heat.

It amazes me that you find the time in your special life to look down on me, when a lot of other forum users that have responded to this thread have also done exactly what I'm asking about in my original question. Why are you insulting and degrading me in front of forum users? you're a staff member. Be more professional. I would have fired you if I was Shaun, but unfortunately, I'm not. So, I guess all this name calling and degrading from staff users will carry on.


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2014)

Thread locked.


----------

